# Circle H Mud Races



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Went to Tensas Parish today to try out some races at a brand new place ended up winning the whole thing here are a couple of videos from the races...That is the longest pit I have ever had to run, but we had a great time...I am in the right lane in both vids, more to come on youtube


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Dang... Good job gumby...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Good job man


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys...They have another race coming up on August 14th if anybody is interested...No prize money involved just good ole down home country folk that like to play in the mud runnin for bragging rights...After the quads get done they start thowing trucks in and then things start to get interesting...I will be going back


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

This is one of the more interesting creations that show up to play a little bit...He had some fun...But don't worry, they fix the pit after everybody leaves so it does not stay tore up from the trucks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! Congrats on the wins! And you better put a pipe on that thing before the MIMB Ride!!! HAHA!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh believe me everybody knew exactly when I was about to run the pit!!! I am thinking about adding a short glass pack in the exhaust snork like Tim had to tone it down just a bit


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yall have to remember who he is friends with ... 2 pea's 1 pod ...lmao.. jokin good job


----------

